

Be mindful of Clojure's binding + thread boundaries and lazy sequences - turbinemonkey
http://muckandbrass.com/web/display/~cemerick/2009/11/03/Be+mindful+of+Clojure%27s+binding

======
gcv
There is work in progress on adding some features to Clojure to allow child
threads access to dynamically-bound variables:

<http://www.assembla.com/spaces/clojure/tickets/170>

------
turbinemonkey
Bah, my first submission and I submitted a broken link. This one's fixed.
Sorry, folks. :-(

